# What's your routine?



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

What is everyone's routine when it comes to grooming?
I comb out Ace every morning and do his topknot. Then before bed I take out his topknot and comb him back out. I bathe him about every ten days or so. He doesn't go outside so he stays pretty clean. In between I spray him with leave in conditioner type spray from baby dog. If I skip just one combing I really pay for it and so does he. It only takes about ten mins to comb him out so that pretty good.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Everyday at 5:30 am , one by one, mine are taken to the dryer top and combed thoroughly, faces washed, eye junk removed. I use eye wash with boric acid on the malts, in the corner of their eyes. Every other day I use Spa lavish on Dewey!s face. I leave their topknots in through the night. I found that if I took them out, the hair got in their eyes and mouth, and stained. I agree it has to be done daily or they mat. Every Sunday morning all are given a bath. I have 4, but really doesn't take that long , I really am consistent doing this!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Cyndi,

What a great idea to talk about the grooming routine. 

So here its ours

Brush and comb every morning, redo a topknot, go for a walk. Get back and quick brush where the harness are to avoid mat, wipe off face and wash or wipe off paws. 

Repeat brush and comb at night, redo a loose topknot for bed time, wipe off any buggers on the eyes and try brushing teeth, spray Leba III on their mouth. 

Bath every weekend and face wash with SPA Lavish or Waterless Shampoo every other two days or when needed. 

Shape up their face and some trimming around the body every 3 weeks or so!

Dominic mats easy and Benjamin so far doesn't mat at all, a few tiny knots where the harness is but that's it. So it takes me at least 30 min to brush Dom and 10 to brush Ben! Having two that play and roll around on the carpet definitely increase the brushing sessions! 

I got tired just to write this but somehow I don't get tired doing it.

Looking forward to see the SM'ers routine!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I comb through his hair and use a conditioner spray and re-do his topknot -usually in the morning but sometimes later. I wash his face every few days and bath every 7 to 10 days : )

I trim his face and paws every few weeks. I clip his nails and shave the hair between his paw pads every week, or sometimes every 2 weeks for the pads. 

I don't really have a schedule for when I clip his body - it can be anywhere from 5 weeks to 5 months since the previous time. It just depends on what look I'm going for on him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ops I did forget nails get clipped after his bath while they are softer. He is 10 months old now and his coat is longer than our first fluff belles ever was. We lost her when she was 4. How long did it take most everyone's fluffs hair to get to full coat?? I'm determined to let his grow out. He's a wild man so I'm sure that is why he gets matted.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, my Tegan is almost 7 months old. In the morning, she gets her face washed with either Spa Lavish or CastleBath Anna's face wash. Then I brush her (while someone holds the end of a bully stick in her mouth). Then her top knot is redone (while someone holds the end of a bully stick in her mouth). I bath her every 2 weeks(more often if needed) and wash her bedding, and I use homemade freshening spray in between if needed. If I can hear her nails tapping on the floor, it's time for my SIL to come over to cut her nails and trim between her paws (while I hold the end of a bully stick in her mouth). A holistic vet told me to wipe her tear stains with saline drops since she's freaks out over the drops. I made some double layer cotton flannel pads to use for this, and I do it whenever I see the chance. I make my own saline solution now.

She has been to the groomer twice, next time she'll let me help. I have new Andis 2 speed clippers ready to go with a variety of blade sizes and coolant. Even though she is perfect for the groomer, I am betting that someone will need to hold a bully stick in her mouth before I'll be able to get anything done, LOL. I am keeping her coat about 1-1 1/2" long.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I brush then comb thru every a.m, pick a hairstyle for the day...depending on my mood...she doesn't have a choice on this one
If I'm off work that day, I brush her again around noon and then at night I brush her out, comb her out, brush her teeth, wash her face.
Bath is every Sunday morning. 2 shampoos and I use a mask on her for 5 to 10 min, blow dry, sometimes iron and she's good to go.
I have her groomed every 4 wks becuz I can't do her nails, ears ect....
And on occasion I use a detangler if she knots up but I feel as though she looks dirtier faster so I try to avoid that.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the hardest time washing my dogs face. She fights me every step of the way and squirms away from me. Any advice?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I wash faces each morning and comb their faces and ears. I brush their tails good before their weekly baths. The malts go to the groomer every 5 weeks and Tink (yorkie) goes every 10 weeks. Mona Lisa goes with me when I pick them up and gets her nails clipped (I can't see good enough to do it).

Giving 5 dogs a bath in the summer is much quicker than in the winter!!! I let them air dry for a while first :thumbsup:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very bad. I have enough trouble getting myself ready for the day. Rylee loves her topknot so it stays in all week even during bath time. I groom Rylee on Sunday and don't do a thing until the next Sun. It takes at the very least 2 hours to groom her. Most of the groom time is spent getting her dry. I leave her ears alone she has never had a problem so I don't fix something that doesn't need fixing.
After Sunday we are both done for the week.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I wash Bella's face every morning with a little Bio Groom and put eyewash in her eyes. Her little feet and bum gets wiped down with a doggie wipe. Her teeth get brushed. Her coat gets a quick brushing. I leave everything else to the groomer - Every other Friday she goes for her little spa day and she loves it. I am very lucky that she doesn't get tangles and knots.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Every morning I comb Matilda's ears, tail, body, and I use to do her topknot. I always took her topknot out at night. Everyday I give her body massages:wub:
Matilda isn't one to go outside unless she has to do her job.
I bath once a week. I brush her teeth twice a week, I know I should do it more, I forget:innocent: I had her topknot cut off:blush: Matilda always hated having it, after 8 years I decided it was her turn to have her way. At first she wasn't sure she liked not having her topknot but now she loves it, she even plays more. who would have guessed
I really miss her topknot

Miss Bow 
Every morning after I hand fed her I wash her face, and every time she is hand fed, 4 times a day. I don't comb her hair only at bath times, she has two a week, she's so old, it stresses her, I try and keep her hair short, very short. She wears diapers so from time to time I clean her bum. Miss Bow has never liked being massaged, so instead I hold her and rock her like a baby, she always falls a sleep in my or daddy's arms


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great topic!

We have two routines. If I have to leave for work early, my husband ends up cleaning their eye boogers and maaaaybe doing topknots in the morning. 

If I have some time, I clean their eyes, redo the topknot and give them a quick brush through before I get ready for work. 

At night I brush Gustave's hair again because he mats easily. I also redo any topknots that need some love. I might brush Mieka, but only if I find a mat on her. Then before bed they both get their teeth brushed. 

I don't normally do any face washing between baths. I do run a waterless shampoo sprayed comb through their muzzle hair if their faces are dirty. However, if their faces get extra sorry then I do Spa Lavish as needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

